# Pinto Beans



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

I need a pinto bean recipe for Easter.Any one have a favorite?


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Mine is pretty simple:

Wash the beans then cover with water. Throw a chunk of salt pork in with it and cook them covered, with low heat, until tender. Add water as necessary and stir them once in a while.

You can add all the extras that you want after they're cooked. Too much hides the true flavor of the beans.

I eat them with rice and cornbread. It doesn't get any better than this. JMHO C2


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

first sort through them pick out the rocks
rinse well
cook 2 hrs
add chilli powder to taste
add a few japelenas
cook 1# jimmy dean sausage 
add to beans after cooking 3 hrs
cook till beans are tender
use 1 to 1 1/2 # beans


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I just made this one one Friday night.
You can vary the types of meat and seasoning to taste but its pretty basic as it is regarding quantities and methods. We halve the recipe and it makes plenty for two.

1 pound beans, dry 
1 or 2 large onions, chopped 
1 bell pepper, chopped 
4 ribs celery, chopped 
3-5 cloves of garlic, chopped fine 
3-4 slices of thick bacon, diced
1 pound of pork shoulder - ¾" cubes
1 pound smoked sausage or andouille, sliced thin 
1/2 tsp. thyme 
2 bay leaves 
A few dashes Worcestershire sauce optional
Emerile, Tony Chacere or Zatarains seasoning, to taste 
Salt and pepper to taste 
Louisiana hot sauce to taste optional
Pre soak dry beans overnight or use the shortcut method by bringing beans boil, turn off heat and let soak covered for one hour. Either way, drain and rinse beans.
In a large pot add a small amount of oil and brown the diced bacon over medium heat. Remove the bacon and add the pork cubes and brown them. Add the onion, bell pepper, celery and garlic to the pot and saute over lower heat until they are translucent. Add the sausage and continue until it has "sweated' out. Add the bacon, bay leaves and rinsed beans&#8230; stir together. Add enough broth to cover. Add about another ½ inch of water and bring to boil. Reduce heat to very low simmer and add some of the seasoning, but not too much. The flavor will change&#8230;you can always add later. Stir occasionally and add water when needed to keep the beans covered. Start checking for seasoning at about 1½ hours. Continue simmering, testing and seasoning until the beans have simmered for at least 2 full hours. At this time, they should be delicious. You can let cool and reheat later and they will be even better. 

It works for Red Kidney Beans or White Cannellini Beans too.


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I grew up eating red beans and Charlie2 is right. Add the extras after the beans are done.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

You guys are getting warmer but you all forgot to add one dark, full-bodied beer. It makes all the difference in the world. 

Signed, 

The Two-time University of Houston Frontier Fiesta and Current Defending Champion for Beans. 

True story.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Being made in our kitchen as I type..

The "hungry" Hog



notthatdeep said:


> I just made this one one Friday night.
> You can vary the types of meat and seasoning to taste but its pretty basic as it is regarding quantities and methods. We halve the recipe and it makes plenty for two.
> 
> 1 pound beans, dry
> ...


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Who won Best Beans at the 2Cooler Cook- Off ? Pintos and cornbread with green onion on the side is probably my favorite meal of all time. Im going to start trying the different
ingredients you guys/ gals use. I never used pan sausage until my wife made some for me. The sausage plus some picante really makes it better than my old fashioned method.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

pinto beans, cornbread and fried potatoes was what I was raised on. With some chow chow mixed in the beans can't be beat.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Here is a link to the recipe I use:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=31750&highlight=beans


----------



## hd smoke (Jan 30, 2010)

well, i don't measure my ingredients other than 2 lbs of dry pintos...add smoked ham hocks(cuts made into sides), chopped white onion, 4-8 garlic gloves minced, some chili powder, black pepper, some bacon drippings, diced fresh cliantro(to taste)...after beans are done, i add salt to taste and maybe some garlic powder and then maybe more cilantro


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I cook as many as 250 of pintos for our annual VFD BBQ and when I want a simple small pot of beans and don't feel like the chopping and dicing, I get a bottle of Fiesta Pinto Bean seasoning and follow the directions. These are pretty good for a change, but:an6: then again I eat Rick Fowler's chili from time to time, just depends on your taste.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

What does presoaking thew beans do ?


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

grandpa cracker said:


> Who won Best Beans at the 2Cooler Cook- Off ? Pintos and cornbread with green onion on the side is probably my favorite meal of all time. Im going to start trying the different
> ingredients you guys/ gals use. I never used pan sausage until my wife made some for me. The sausage plus some picante really makes it better than my old fashioned method.


We did team Westend Anglers and can't wait tell the 2cool cook off again!http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5758&highlight=cookoffs


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

You guys are making it too complicated. Two lbs. of beans cleaned and rinsed in a crock pot with a small chopped onion and a can of Rotel tomatoes. Cook all night and season with salt and pepper and garlic powder if you like it. Big pan of cornbread and a pot of rice. Onion wedges or jalapenos. Eat until you are full and then eat just a little bit more.
Pat


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*beans*

pre-soak, x2


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

sotol buster said:


> What does presoaking thew beans do ?


1. Allows for a shorter cooking time
2. Preserves the nutrients so you get the benefits of all the proteins, vitamins, and minerals.
3. Helps remove the indigestible complex sugars reducing your gas emission's.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Pinto Beans Again!*

In the Good Old, Bad Old Days when I grew up down in the woods, my Mother would cook a large pot of beans using only a piece of fat pork then slow cooking all day.

We would first eat beans with rice and cornbread(And Sweet Tea) then it was Chili cooked with fresh ingredients, sometimes ground or chopped beef to make Chili con carne. Then it was a variety of ingredients added from time to time until the pot was gone. Same for a big pot of rice.

Have you ever had pinto beans with drop biscuits? I have and it's a delicious change from cornbread.

We always had a pepper patch and fresh peppers and beans go together. Tomatoes by the dozen. Onion fresh from the Earth, Did I mention Okra(not Winfreyhwell:.

Home made hot sauce made from vinegar and chili pequins was the only condiment really needed.

Use plenty of water because bean soup also tastes mighty good.

I can never get too many pinto beans. C2


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

i like to soak a pound beans over night ( to reduce cook time a lil ) with about a 1/2 cup of vinegar. in the morning dump out the liquid and refill pot with water and about a cup of vinegar, a whole peeled onion and some bacon or salt pork. cook til they start getting tender then add a healthy dash ( or 3 ) of cilantro, can of diced tomatoes, can of green chili peppers a lil salt and cook til they are done. the vinegar gives them a lil nip that is not common in most beans, but my whole family and camping partners LOVE it like this.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

raz1056 said:


> I cook as many as 250 of pintos for our annual VFD BBQ and when I want a simple small pot of beans and don't feel like the chopping and dicing, I get a bottle of Fiesta Pinto Bean seasoning and follow the directions. These are pretty good for a change, but:an6: then again I eat Rick Fowler's chili from time to time, just depends on your taste.


I use the Fiesta seasoning too, but also add a can of Ro-Tel and a pound of half-fried bacon. I bring my beans to a hard boil for a while, then let them simmer for a few hours. Gets the control room smelling real good...unlike what it will smell like AFTER. Got to add chopped onion too, but not until the last hour or so. A few chopped peppers too, if you like.


----------

